# Jones Explorer 161w, the reference stance width is WHAT???



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Just picked up a '16 Jones Explorer (at a great price) for when the old Rossignol Experience is too much board. Was a bit shocked to see that its reference stance width is 620mm (24.4 in.). Wow. I'm 6' and my (floor to knee based) stance is around 21.5-22". I guess I'll try it at the recommended width, but that seems crazy wide for a non-jibbing _specific _board (unless I'm misreading its intended use). 

I went and looked at other Jones boards and their reference widths seem higher than, er, average. My Rossi Experience is a 164w and its stance ref is 530mm (21 in.) so I'm guessing Jones altered his mindset after leaving Rossignol. Any idea what the thinking is?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm 5' 7.5" (172cm) and have a 23" (58.5cm) stance for freeride, feel comfy on the stances of Jones boards. 

Dunno what the mindset of Rossi is... 53cm seems very narrow on a 164 deck. My 153 Ride Farah - a womens all mtn freeride board - even had a ref. of 53cm...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

That is a pretty big reference stance but not insane.

I'm 5'10" with 30in inseam and my do everything stance is around 22.5 in on a 156cm board. Definitely don't want to go too narrow for freeriding because it takes some muscle to power through powder. Give the reference stance a try and see how it feels.

Neni, that is a good size stance. You must be more leggy than me!


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

neni said:


> Dunno what the mindset of Rossi is... 53cm seems very narrow on a 164 deck.


My guess is that stance width was based more on Jones' personal stats at the time, he tended to ride narrow (and he's 5' 7" if memory serves). And the Experience line was built with _him_ in mind.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah that's wide but not insane. I'm 5'11" and ride 22.75" (58cm).

You don't HAVE to use the ref. If you dont want to go that wide, bring the front one set back and see if it feels fine and adjust from there...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just grabbed me a 164 JJ Flagship on sale @ REI Friday! The reference stance for it is 23-1/4! :dunno: I'm 6'. 32 in inseam and I ridetwo shorter boards @ that width & wider! 

I got to ride it sum in the spring slush up @ Boyne Highlands yesterday & today! (Damn,.. That is one _STIFF MUTHER_ of a board!)  :laugh: I thought my 163W Arbor was stiff, but DAMN! :laugh: Not entirely sure if I want to keep it yet! :blink: :shrug:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Just grabbed me a 164 JJ Flagship on sale @ REI Friday! The reference stance for it is 23-1/4! :dunno: I'm 6'. 32 in inseam and I ridetwo shorter boards @ that width & wider!
> 
> I got to ride it sum in the spring slush up @ Boyne Highlands yesterday & today! (Damn,.. That is one _STIFF MUTHER_ of a board!)  :laugh: I thought my 163W Arbor was stiff, but DAMN! :laugh: Not entirely sure if I want to keep it yet! :blink: :shrug:


Head back to Colorado or up to BC and I'm sure you'll be sold on keeping it! 


I'd agree with F1EA, bring the front binding back one and see how that feels. If that's not enough, bring the back in one as well, or depending on your bindings maybe use the mounting plate to bring the back in just a touch.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Head back to Colorado or up to BC and I'm sure you'll be sold on keeping it!....


Well, that's just it! I have to take a moment & do a sincere "reality check" and consider just how often I can, would, will, be able to ride that sort of terrain in the near future! Can I justify a $500 plank I can only really ride maybe once, twice a season,..? (And _THAT's_ if I'm extremely fortunate!) :blink: 

Just considering my options! :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, that's just it! I have to take a moment & do a sincere "reality check" and consider just how often I can, would, will, be able to ride that sort of terrain in the near future! Can I justify a $500 plank I can only really ride maybe once, twice a season,..? (And _THAT's_ if I'm extremely fortunate!) :blink:
> 
> Just considering my options! :dunno:


I know I told you this over the weekend after I tested it, but now I have someone "qualified" backing me up. 

"The profile of the Jones Flagship is well-suited to charging, with a slightly setback camber bend and a longer rocker section towards the nose.* If you’re not one for pointing it as fast as you can down the piste, move along;* but if you are, this ranks among the best in the busines."

https://whitelines.com/snowboard-gear/reviews-2015-2016/snowboards/jones-flagship.html#EjCzfMMkfTR4ZCPA.97

I just don't think that your riding style is suited to that board. That's not a knock saying you can't handle it, I just mean that you're not a point-and-send-it kind of rider. If you WANT to be one, then that's another story.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, that's just it! I have to take a moment & do a sincere "reality check" and consider just how often I can, would, will, be able to ride that sort of terrain in the near future! Can I justify a $500 plank I can only really ride maybe once, twice a season,..? (And _THAT's_ if I'm extremely fortunate!) :blink:
> 
> Just considering my options! :dunno:


Personally I find my Flag does 2 things really well:

1. Rips groomers apart
2. Slays open / alpine powder / steeps

Given that interior BC is mainly all about the trees, I haven't been riding it much - usually opting for something a little more nimble. 

But if I ever find myself back east, I think I'd be riding it a lot due to reason #1 above. 

Just thought I'd offer my 2 cents [/off-topic]


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kalev said:


> Personally I find my Flag does 2 things really well:
> 
> 1. Rips groomers apart
> 2. Slays open / alpine powder / steeps
> ...


Yeah, what he said.

The trees in interior BC are...... amazing. But you don't need a uber freeride stick for them, so whichever board you have like that will see little action. Same goes for your local hills.

Where I am we do get a bit of both: big faces and trees..... so we can go quiver or just a good all around board that handles everything.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Sab, kalev, F1EA, neni! Appreciate your input!

To the OP,..? :blush: Apologies for the "Thread Jack!"  :laugh:

Oh, and Sabatoa,.. I didn't need a "Qualified" opinion! lol. I trusted your input on that deck!  (...guess I was still trying to decide if I _wanna_ be a "Point & Send It" kinda rider! Haha!

Even so,.. I should maybe learn to handle a Muscle Car first before jumping right into a NASCAR rig, eh?  :laugh:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Thanks Sab, kalev, F1EA, neni! Appreciate your input!
> 
> To the OP,..? :blush: Apologies for the "Thread Jack!"
> Oh, and Sabatoa,.. I didn't need a "Qualified" opinion! lol. I trusted your input on that deck!  (...guess I was still trying to decide if I _wanna_ be a "Point & Send It" kinda rider! Haha!
> ...


What made you jump in and buy it in the first place? I think deep inside your looking for that reason to get you on a big mountain. Your heart is in the right place Chomps. At the end of the day a snowboard is just a piece of birch or poplar wrapped in glass with steel edges. Honestly a dude like you still out on the hill despite all you been through this board doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> To the OP Apologies for the "Thread Jack!"


No worries! :laugh2:

FWIW, I usually only haul out my Rossi Experience (which was the basis for The Flagship when Jones went out on his own) on 10+" powder days. I find the nose a little too floppy on groomers. Something that was tightened up a bit with The Flagship.

Though maybe if I widened my stance...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> What made you jump in and buy it in the first place? I think deep inside your looking for that reason to get you on a big mountain. Your heart is in the right place Chomps. At the end of the day a snowboard is just a piece of birch or poplar wrapped in glass with steel edges. Honestly a dude like you still out on the hill despite all you been through this board doesn't stand a chance.


Yeah... but some pieces of wood are better suited for xy than others. I admire Chomps dedication to go out, seek for snow in a region not prime for this acticity, the long drives, all the struggel he's been through... and exactly that is why I wouldn't recomnend this specific board. Not now. He's only just recovering from a major back problem. Itch, have you ridden the Flag? It's not exactly a "nice" ride in chop. One has to ride well low in the knees alla time to adjust for it's very low dampening effect. To recomment this deck to someone who a) doesn't ride the style (yet) for which the deck is built b) doesn't ride the terrain (yet) the deck shines at is IMO just unfair. Chomps deserves the best suitable deck out there for what he aims to ride and not one of harshest planks. So you guys who know such boards, give options. 

In a year or two? Who knows, if he discovers to want to become a straight line charge big mtn rider? Do regular trips to such terrain? Sure, immediately I'd recommend the deck. But right now? He's making his life unnecessarily hard. The Flag doesn't like to be ridden slow. It doesn't turn well at slow speed. It's bulky in trees, bulky in moguls. If you ride them fast, you're ok. But for someone who's abt to discover that type of riding it's the most senseful approach to tackle new challenges at a controlled slow speed NOT with a board which will pubish you each time you slow down.

Sure, one _can_ tighten a screw with pliers... but why _would_ one if there are screwdrivers... This whole "a board is a board" is a silly approach IMO. There are hundreds of different decks out there, why choose one which doesn't suit ones style n terrain?

Chomps, get a sweet deck which is challenging but still a nice ride. Spare that plank approach for when you really can benefit from its advantages.

My 2cents.

BTW: sorry for the rant. Didn't mean to direct it at anyone specifically :blush:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I'm 5' 7.5" (172cm) and have a 23" (58.5cm) stance for freeride, feel comfy on the stances of Jones boards.
> 
> Dunno what the mindset of Rossi is... *53cm seems very narrow on a 164 deck.* My 153 Ride Farah - a womens all mtn freeride board - even had a ref. of 53cm...


I went with the reference stance on the Flag. (23-1/2) By comparison, the reference stance on my 163W Roundhouse is 21-1/2" at the center marks. (...altho the printed specs list it as 21.75 in. Or 540mm (54cm).) I tried riding it wider, but I really didn't like it. I think it put me too close to the outside of the camber profile. I felt like I wasn't getting the full benefit of flexing the board in turns to engage the radius & center edge.

Btw,.. When I do the conversion? A 53cm stance works out to about 20.75 inches. Which is hella narrow! :blink: Did I mess up on the math? :huh:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^For your local hill the flagship is a LOT of board. If you ain't gonna ride it much I'd take it back and grab a Mountain twin 160 or 162 if you want to stay with Jones.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poopresearch said:


> Neni, that is a good size stance. You must more leggy than me!


32.3" inseam

I had a ~21" stance with the former +/+ angles many years, but since I swapped to +/-? It felt too narrow, thus I widened 1 insert last year and and again found it too narrow in the course of this year, added another insert, now ending up at 58.5cm ~ 23". Wider just feels more stable, quicker n easier to ride low :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

neni said:


> 32.3" inseam
> 
> I had a ~21" stance with the former +/+ angles many years, but since I swapped to +/-? It felt too narrow, thus I widened 1 insert last year and and again found it too narrow in the course of this year, added another insert, now ending up at 58.5cm ~ 23". Wider just feels more stable, quicker n easier to ride low :dunno:


I ride 23" too. Playing around with angles and widths later in the season I tried 22" which is what I rode for 5 years and I felt like I was being strangled.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> I ride 23" too. Playing around with angles and widths later in the season I tried 22" which is what I rode for 5 years and I felt like I was being strangled.


Whoa... you're abt two heads taller than I? Maybe try how you find one two inserts more when you do experiment?

Lol, yeah, same here: after riding with 23" some days I went to skin, but hadn't adjusted the stance of the split yet and when strapping into its narrower set up it was like WTF, this feels like I'm holding back having to pee . 

Going wider feelt only weird for 1 run. But going narrower? Felt akward all day long.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

@eelpout how do you like the explorer? I have not heard much about it other then the splitboard option. My local shop still has a few, I intended to test one this year but didn't have enough days this year to get to everything I wanted :frown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

HotSnowball said:


> I do not find my Solution particularly harsh. It plows through chop nicely and is a smooth ride, pretty similar to my Burton and equal or better than my Never Summer boards.


Sorry, been not specific enough: I meant the re-frozen resort chop n bumps or on a BC trail which was chewed up, rained over n froze again. Everything that cannot be plowed. That's the "harsh on chop" I mean. On soft pow or slush chop or? Yeah, it just plows


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Sorry, been not specific enough: I meant the re-frozen resort chop n bumps or on a BC trail which was chewed up, rained over n froze again. Everything that cannot be plowed. That's the "harsh on chop" I mean. *On soft pow or slush chop or? Yeah, it just plows*


If you're talking about the Flag "plowing thru" the softer crud? Those were exactly the conditions I was riding it in. And it was BRUTAL! My Arbor did a much better job of plowing thru that stuff while at ghe same time dampening the ride! The Flag was like riding a Jackhammer! 

I think It was just _*too*_ stiff. Yes, it hammered up, over, and thru it! But not much flex or give to smooth out those hits. My 157 Proto otoh, was too short AND too soft. It bucked, jumped, and tried to throw me off just about every pile of slush. That,.. or I had to be so low my legs were pumping like crazy just to stay on it! That was wearing me out too fast. 

ItchE asked "why I bought the Flag?" I wanted a full, or camber dominant, _reg width, _ board that wasn't as much work to ride & get on edge as that wide Arbor was in hardpacked conditions but would still plow thru & dampen the ride in the slushy, mogul piled groomers! I mistakenly thought the Flag would accomplish this with it's Camrock profile, length & stiffness!

Little did I realize that even tho I weigh more than TWICE as much as neni does,.. I wasn't able to twist or flex that board torsionally AT ALL! :blink:

Neni gets ALL KINDS of MAD props & humble respect from me as she's been bombing Mens versions of that deck for years!!  :laugh: :notworthy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

neni said:


> Yeah... but some pieces of wood are better suited for xy than others. I admire Chomps dedication to go out, seek for snow in a region not prime for this acticity, the long drives, all the struggel he's been through... and exactly that is why I wouldn't recomnend this specific board. Not now. He's only just recovering from a major back problem. Itch, have you ridden the Flag? It's not exactly a "nice" ride in chop. One has to ride well low in the knees alla time to adjust for it's very low dampening effect. To recomment this deck to someone who a) doesn't ride the style (yet) for which the deck is built b) doesn't ride the terrain (yet) the deck shines at is IMO just unfair. Chomps deserves the best suitable deck out there for what he aims to ride and not one of harshest planks. So you guys who know such boards, give options.
> 
> In a year or two? Who knows, if he discovers to want to become a straight line charge big mtn rider? Do regular trips to such terrain? Sure, immediately I'd recommend the deck. But right now? He's making his life unnecessarily hard. The Flag doesn't like to be ridden slow. It doesn't turn well at slow speed. It's bulky in trees, bulky in moguls. If you ride them fast, you're ok. But for someone who's abt to discover that type of riding it's the most senseful approach to tackle new challenges at a controlled slow speed NOT with a board which will pubish you each time you slow down.
> 
> ...


Your absolutely right it's not the best choice of board, far more viable, attainable solutions out there for him but that wasn't my point. My point had little to do with gear, it was about his will to make it happen. Maybe a lil positive stoke sent his way besides the usual "you can't, you shouldn't"


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> If you're talking about the Flag "plowing thru" the softer crud? Those were exactly the conditions I was riding it in. And it was BRUTAL! My Arbor did a much better job of plowing thru that stuff while at ghe same time dampening the ride! The Flag was like riding a Jackhammer!
> 
> I think It was just _*too*_ stiff. Yes, it hammered up, over, and thru it! But not much flex or give to smooth out those hits. My 157 Proto otoh, was too short AND too soft. It bucked, jumped, and tried to throw me off just about every pile of slush. That,.. or I had to be so low my legs were pumping like crazy just to stay on it! That was wearing me out too fast.
> 
> ...


Yeah you went in the right direction, but maybe a bit too far from the boards you're used to.

The problem with some freeride/pow boards is that they are not damp at all..... this is neat on powder cause it'll enhance the subtleness and feel of sliky pow  but when things are choppy it's a nightmare. The Charlie slasher is also like this. Sort of like sports suspension on a car.....

Boards like Pick your Line and Flight Att are damp enough to tackle the chop and have a blast on pow because they are more "all mountain" boards.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Your absolutely right it's not the best choice of board, far more viable, attainable solutions out there for him but that wasn't my point. *My point had little to do with gear, it was about his will to make it happen. Maybe a lil positive stoke sent his way besides the usual "you can't, you shouldn't"*


…and I really & truly appreciated your encouragement! 

I _also_ did not in any way feel as tho neni's or Sab's advice that I had maybe bitten more than I could chew was a slam against my skill or abilities either! 

As I have mentioned here in the past (…sometimes Ad Nausium!)  I learned to snowboard on that Arbor! An intermediate to advanced, Stiff, full camber, directional, set back board! :blink: And a Wide that I don't need with 10.5 boots on top of all that!!

That board was _EVERYTHING_ that we usually try to steer noobs away from for their first deck,.. and yet I was linking turns down blues with it, (MI blues, mind you!)  within my first few weeks! I was even riding switch confidently on that board by my next season! 

I had hoped that even if the Flagship _did_ turn out to be a cruel & stern task master,..? Maybe I'd have the same sort of transformative experience with it that I did with my Arbor! :shrug:

If by some miracle, I manage to get up north for this big dump that's forecasted this week? I will proly take it with me & give it another go on the steeps and the fresh just to be sure! (_…I mean, what the hell! It's here, I have bindings mounted on it & I can always return it to REI next week, right?_) :lol: 

(…even with my CO trip,.. the weather this season has conspired in such a way that I have not had _ONE SINGLE DAY_ riding any fresh!!!) :blink: Sum nice hardpack powder conditions,..? Yes! But Bupkiss for fresh!!! None, Nada!!

So,.. If I don't manage to make it north this weekend, or if I do and everything doesn't click just right with the FS in those conditions,..? I will probably return it for a more "well rounded" choice of a camber ride better suited for groomers, POW & crud!

I appreciate all the great feedback and advice tho!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> …and I really & truly appreciated your encouragement!
> 
> I _also_ did not in any way feel as tho neni's or Sab's advice that I had maybe bitten more than I could chew was a slam against my skill or abilities either!
> 
> ...


No Idea what your ability level is or how long you've been riding --I'm not judging
I had a year one flag and have a more recent one.
The current flagship is 10 times easier to ride than the original.
it's lighter and not near as stiff.
That being said, its still just a cambered board with rockered tips, it's a helluva lot easier to ride than the Full cambered planks from 10 years ago. - you should try a NS from their first couple years - Like a door

Sure the flag is stiffer than you're used to, but It will break in a bit and you'll adapt.
Also the sidecut is over 9 on most sizes = it wants to go straight at face melting speeds - this is when the flag comes to life and shines

It will be unsettling first few times out, but I promise you if you give that board time, you'll be the fastest dude on the hill and straightline the fuck out of everything ---


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> The problem with some freeride/pow boards is that they are not damp at all..... this is neat on powder cause it'll enhance the subtleness and feel of sliky pow  but when things are choppy it's a nightmare. The Charlie slasher is also like this. Sort of like sports suspension on a car.....


Flagship is plenty damp. But you gotta have the skill to ride such a demanding board aggressively - otherwise it becomes 'work' and requires lots of effort.
Ride the board or it rides you - like in chomps' case.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Flagship is plenty damp. But you gotta have the skill to ride such a demanding board aggressively - otherwise it becomes 'work' and requires lots of effort.
> Ride the board or it rides you - like in chomps' case.


Yeah I havent been on a Flagship, but stiff camber and long sidecut radius ussualy means you gotta be going pretty steep and fast for it to shine...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I havent been on a Flagship, but stiff camber and long sidecut radius ussualy means you gotta be going pretty steep and fast for it to shine...


Indeed. In many places you don't even have the open space to get it up to speed. I think for many people who buy such boards (even those will skills) it's a bit like driving a dragster on a Formula 1 track. Most folks would be better suited by something more nimble, because unfortunately most of us aren't lucky enough to spend a significant portion of our season hauling ass on wide open faces and bowls.

It doesn't make the flagship or similar board bad, just very specialized to conditions and terrain most of us very rarely see.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

raffertyk2 said:


> @eelpout how do you like the explorer? I have not heard much about it other then the splitboard option. My local shop still has a few, I intended to test one this year but didn't have enough days this year to get to everything I wanted :frown:


Haven't been out on it yet. Going to Park City next week with it and my Lib Tech Phoenix Landvik, so I'll know more then. Fingers crossed for decent conditions.


----------



## dmc4 (Feb 24, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's wide but not insane. I'm 5'11" and ride 22.75" (58cm).
> 
> You don't HAVE to use the ref. If you dont want to go that wide, bring the front one set back and see if it feels fine and adjust from there...


hey F1EA trolling through old posts here as i was just setting up my 158w jones Frontier, and it also has a fairly wide reference stance of 23.6"

one question about your advice. that makes sense to me, but jones recommends moving both bindings closer together at the same time so as to preserve the weight distribution to get their intended proper board performance (per Gear 101 - Find Your Riding Stance | Jones Snowboards). do you have any thoughts on that and how much that does or doesn't matter?

thanks!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

dmc4 said:


> hey F1EA trolling through old posts here as i was just setting up my 158w jones Frontier, and it also has a fairly wide reference stance of 23.6"
> 
> one question about your advice. that makes sense to me, but jones recommends moving both bindings closer together at the same time so as to preserve the weight distribution to get their intended proper board performance (per Gear 101 - Find Your Riding Stance | Jones Snowboards). do you have any thoughts on that and how much that does or doesn't matter?
> 
> thanks!!


Yeah same thoughts as always...
2x4 inserts mean you can move each binding 2cm in each direction. If you want to stay perfectly centered relative to reference, then you have to move both bindings which is 4cm to make any sort of width adjustment. 

I think if all you want is a little bit narrower, then you can certainly move in just one binding, so that makes it a 2cm decrease. Or the other way for wider. Now you're 1cm off from being perfectly centered to reference, which is monumentally meaningless, compared to having to change your width by 4cm.

Some bindings you can adjust a little tip to tail (Ride and I think Union and Rome)... also with channel boards you can adjust as little or as much as you want and stay wherever you want relative to ref.


----------



## dmc4 (Feb 24, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah same thoughts as always...
> 2x4 inserts mean you can move each binding 2cm in each direction. If you want to stay perfectly centered relative to reference, then you have to move both bindings which is 4cm to make any sort of width adjustment.
> 
> I think if all you want is a little bit narrower, then you can certainly move in just one binding, so that makes it a 2cm decrease. Or the other way for wider. Now you're 1cm off from being perfectly centered to reference, which is monumentally meaningless, compared to having to change your width by 4cm.
> ...


that makes sense - thank you !!! i won't let myself be overly-restricted by the reference vs what feels right


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

dmc4 said:


> hey F1EA trolling through old posts here as i was just setting up my 158w jones Frontier, and it also has a fairly wide reference stance of 23.6"
> 
> one question about your advice. that makes sense to me, but jones recommends moving both bindings closer together at the same time so as to preserve the weight distribution to get their intended proper board performance (per Gear 101 - Find Your Riding Stance | Jones Snowboards). do you have any thoughts on that and how much that does or doesn't matter?
> 
> thanks!!


First time out I always ride a board at reference setback, i.e. following that article's advice and following along with how the board was designed to ride. But that's not an absolute rule and you like something else, you like something else.

That said if you have to ask the question, I'd probably just use manufacturer setback.



poopresearch said:


> Indeed. In many places you don't even have the open space to get it up to speed. I think for many people who buy such boards (even those will skills) it's a bit like driving a dragster on a Formula 1 track. Most folks would be better suited by something more nimble, because unfortunately most of us aren't lucky enough to spend a significant portion of our season hauling ass on wide open faces and bowls.
> 
> It doesn't make the flagship or similar board bad, just very specialized to conditions and terrain most of us very rarely see.


This is an old post, but I was really excited to ride a pre-contour base, pre-redesign Flagship in like 2016 or so at Saint Anton... I am big and ride pretty fast, and even at a burly mountain like Saint Anton with a bunch of above treeline action, the Flagship was too much board for me. That wide open sidecut made it feel like a plank at anything other than mach 5. I could ride it, I just wasn't having fun. I'm not sure where I would have enjoyed that board other than maybe AK-style lines.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

FWIW I’ve been wondering why Jones doesn’t offer narrower stance options.


----------



## dmc4 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah it's interesting that they are aware of it too - see Jones Ambassador Snowboarding Stances | Jones Blog


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Sweet link, thanks.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to try a few Jones boards, including the new Stratos, but the reference stances on Jones boards are too wide for me.

It's weird, because their own advice on stance width doesn't match up with the boards they sell. Their different sizes in the same model often have same stance width, rather than scaling as per most other manufactuers









A Guide On How To Find Your Snowboard Riding Stance | Jones


Learn how to find the best snowboard riding stance plus how to adjust your stance for freeriding, freestyle and carving using tips from the Jones' team.




www.jonessnowboards.com


----------

